# PC startet nicht mehr, nur piepton kommt noch



## Rios (31. August 2004)

hi,

gestern hat sich mein xp aufgehängt, dann hab ich reset gedrückt und seitdem bootet mein pc nicht mehr. Er kommt nicht mal mehr bis zum bios sondern gibt nur alle 5 sekunden nen piep ton von sich..

Was an der hardware kann da kaputt gegangen sein?

P.S. hab ein nf7 mainboard von abit mit nem athlon 2500+


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2004)

Hm, piepen ist oft die Graka, ansonsten schau mal im Handbuch oder bei Google was das bedeuten kann bei deinem Mainboard.
Sonst kommen noch CPU, Board oder Speicher in Frage, aber bei CPU und Speicher piepts meistens nicht und bei Board auch nur selten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Rios (31. August 2004)

http://www.2nite.de/Tuning/BiosTuning/Bios-Fehlercodes/body_bios-fehlercodes.html

das hab ich gefunden, was auf mich zutrifft wäre wiederholt kurz; was fehler in der speisung der hauptplatine bedeuten würde.

Mainboard, prozessor und ram hab ich dieses frühjahr neu gekauft, das einzige was schon an die 4 jahre alt ist sind festplatte und graka, die lüfter laufen aber alle noch.


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2004)

Lüfer ist egal, das hat nichts zu sagen.
Maybe spinnt das Netzteil auch bissle, aber aus Erfahrung würde ich trotzdem mal auf Graka tippen, ist son Gefühl ;-)


----------



## Rios (31. August 2004)

d.h. ich sollte mal z.b. ne alte graka einbauen und schauen obs läuft?

edit: hab ne alte geforce2 eingebaut, hat auch nix geholfen


----------



## Sinac (31. August 2004)

right.


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Wie gesagt, schau im Handbuch deines Mainboards, welcher Fehler der Piepton die sagt. Zähle auch, wie oft die pieptöne kommen, und ob sie kurz oder lang sind. Dann wirst du wissen, welche Komponente defekt ist.


MfG Radhad


----------



## gothic ghost (1. September 2004)

;-) 





Hoffe man/frau kann es lesen.


----------



## Rios (1. September 2004)

im handbuch steht nix zu den beep codes ....

das piepen ist kurz und kommt ca. alle 2,3 sekunden - bei 14 mal hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, scheint also endlos zu sein.

ich befürchte ich muss es wohl zum händler bringen dass er es testet


----------



## en2k (1. September 2004)

Das scheint dann ein ständiges Piepsen zu sein... nach meiner Liste soll es ein Hauptplatinen- oder Speicherfehler sein, allerdings ist die von 1989 (ja, da gab's das schon).

Bau doch erstmal alles aus (auch Speicher/Grafikkarte), steck dann eins nach dem anderen wieder rein und versuch', zu starten. Sollte die betroffene Komponente noch vorhanden sein (nach dem Ausbau), piept's trotzdem.

Ciao, Nino


----------

